# 1.8L with 125+HP



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

I am facing a rebuild on my 85 cab, 1.8CIS. Anybody out there have a good source for engine parts? I am hoping to wake it up a little.
What are you guys running to have 125+HP?
Anybody out there with 175+HP without turbo/nitrous/supercharger?


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (vwpoorboy)*

I'm in the process of doing some headwork on a 1990 Digi Jetta. I started with a TT cam. I also milled the head and did a quick and dirty port and polish at school. The next steps will be a dual outlet manifold and downpipe as well as some valves with 7mm stems from an ABA. 
When everything is done I expect to be around 130-140 hp at the crank. If you did the same mods I expect you would be in the 120-130 hp range.
Here are some companies to get you started.
http://www.autotech.com/new.htm
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (vwpoorboy)*

Try swapping in an ABA bottom end. You'll go to 2L with a bunch more torque than you had. It will respond well to a cam in the 268 range when you add the dual outlet exhaust and should put you right on the money for what you're looking for.


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Cyrus #1)*

Panel Filter
Cam(270 or something)
Port
Dual Outlet Manifold
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Drizzle91)*

Peter Tong makes a s/c that flows for more than 200WHP. It consists of a Rotor charger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Turboing is the same a s/c's you must run a standalone or get the Volvo 240T CIS...or just keep the boost under 5 PSI!


----------



## kingofboggle (Mar 16, 2005)

130-140hp at the crank with cam, mild P&P, downpipe is simply not a reasonable expectation in my opinion. i've done significantly more mods and have less HP than you are expecting.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Try swapping in an ABA bottom end. You'll go to 2L with a bunch more torque than you had. It will respond well to a cam in the 268 range when you add the dual outlet exhaust and should put you right on the money for what you're looking for.

According to this statement, am I correct to think that the only difference between the ABA block and the JH block when it comes to displacement is the stroke?
I thought earlier 8v's were merely a shorter block in relation to the ABA. Something about having a shorter rod-to-crank ratio, i.e. the crank throws are further and the rods were shorter in a 1.8L 8v etc (also inclusive of the 9a 16v), while the ABA has the taller rod, but shorter crank throw. Wouldn't putting in ABA components up the compression as well (seeing as how dropping 9A pistons into an ABA 16v swap puts compression at 9:1, up from 8.3:1)?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*

Don't know the 1.8 numbers off-hand, but the ABA and 3a motors are 82.5mm bore x 92.8mm stroke for 1984cc.
I don't think I would try putting the ABA rods in the 'short' blocks. They are significantly longer, something like 15mm longer...


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*

1780cc: 81.0mm bore x 86.4mm stroke
The 1.8 8V, as well as certain 2.0 codes, have 144mm rods. The ABA rods are 159mm.
edit: I ran 144whp in the summer with about 3mm of crank endplay. Had more balls after I rebuilt it. Feeling sluggish lately, haven't had time to keep up the maintenance due to finishing my degree. Simple engine bolt-on wise, the magic is inside.


_Modified by 84_GLI_coupe at 5:32 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Drizzle91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drizzle91* »_ 
Turboing is the same a s/c's you must run a standalone or get the Volvo 240T CIS...or just keep the boost under 5 PSI!

or Mercedes CIS-E http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2181504


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (vwpoorboy)*

Hoping for around 175 at the wheels, 2.0L 9A 16v, with ABA head, 41mm in,34mm ex, 288 cam, titanium retainers, HD valkve springs, 3angle valve job, TT 1 3/4 "race Header", 45mm TWM ITB's, g60 injectors, port matched head, lightened intermediate shaft, dished pistons, 13.5:1 EDIS 4 ignition


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, that a nice engine, maybe my next project?


----------



## 8ac1v1c (Oct 28, 2002)

bump for the interest in this project


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (8ac1v1c)*

so wait, you can run the TT 1mm oversize intake/exhaust valves on the stock seats?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmike2* »_so wait, you can run the TT 1mm oversize intake/exhaust valves on the stock seats? 

Yes, as it says on TT's site.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (eurotrashrabbit)*

"eurotrashrabbit" 
what is the expense on that beautiful motor of yours? or is it someone elses?
As I have a time to spare but little money.
What are the details of that beauty? what besides bolt-ons have you done to it? i.e. machining wise 
what year is the 9A block out of and where can I find additoinal little facts like that?
P.s. A 2.0L crankshaft bolts right into the 1.8L right? that is how they get they 2.0L.


_Modified by vwpoorboy at 8:17 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

On an OBD2 head it is kind of tight as they run 39.5mm valves, the machine shop said they were not sure they would work but they did







The motor is mine unfortunatley I have the receipts to prove it. You can use a 2.0L crank in a 1.8L block but some clearancing is required. You are better off buying a 2.0L block. The displacement would be roughly 1.9L with 1.8L pistons. I recommend a 2.0L aba I put one in my dads cabriolet and it is pretty quick No dist is used it uses a 2.0L 16v oil pump and drive gear which mates up to a 2.0L inter shaft. The bottom end has been balanced and all ARP fasteners used. German rings and bearings were installed. I had to clearance the head for the cam. Colin from TT dished the piston to reduce the comp from 14.6:1 to 13.5:1. I modified the stock crank pulley to use a Ford EDIS trigger wheel. I assembled tghe engine so hopefully it does not blow up. As for price I have not added up all the recipts but you could do a 1.8T with an aftermarket fuel system and probably upgraded turbo for the price. One could build one cheaper though. My future goal is over 200whp which is possible and forged pistons. Not bad for a2.0L 8v This is the car it is going in 

















_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:43 PM 4-20-2006_

_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:44 PM 4-20-2006_


_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:49 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## aeddy10 (Apr 21, 2006)

82-84 exh manif&dn pipe,hi flow cat w/resnator,port match manifolds,smooth air intake pipe w/KN filter,mill head .020-.030,36mm oil pump, cam of choice. Low buck job=105 to 110hp


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Cyrus #1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyrus #1* »_ valves with 7mm stems from an ABA. 


Cyrus #1, im interested in knowing more about this......
im Doing an ABA swap on my 85 8v.. Ive got the ABA block, and im goin use my Solid lifter head with a G-grind cam.. Im curious about whats the 7mm Stems from an ABA thing is all about.. Maybe you can enlighten me on this subject. 

Also I had a question about Exhaust manifolds and headers.. 
Would a 2.0 header work on a 1.8 head.. Im thinking it would.. 
Would it need any mods to get it to work.. 



_Modified by 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco at 9:27 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

I have yet to dyno my set up but i would only be dissapointed.....Bascially G griind cam in an extremely ported head...port matched manifolds, exhaust is dual outlet running into 2 to1 ported down pipe which runs into a 2.25 ss exhaust....K&N panel air filter euro cis fuel distributor and an audi 5k tb....
Downside i have a 1.7l block ( 79.5 bore 86.4 stroke) with low compression pistons.
Transmission is dying, clutch is original with over 165,000 miles, and a heavy flywheel.
Block is my next project.....86, 87 GTI GLI block because its a 10.5 :1 compression ratio...i want to run a NA high comp motor for my daily driver so that will be perfect.
Then later a 4k transmission w/ lsd
But right now if i am making 110 at the crank i would be suprised


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*

You are probably around 90-95 at the wheels which is pretty good for a 1.7L. The 7mm stems are thinner so there is less restriction in the intake track


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

Wish i would have taken pictures of the porting process.......I have some on my phone but i cant email from my phone....But to give you an idea usually on the 8v heads the air has to make a nasty angle when coming from the intake mani to the intake valve....My head had ALOT! of metal to work with so It was ported to where the air makes no turn its a straight shot form the mani to the valve. Amazingly i am getting better gas mileage than before with this new head even though it has a bigger cam and is more performance than stock...


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (1981SCIROCCOman)*

i made 93 to the wheels with a k&n 3in. cone filter/3in. tube, hollowed out cat to a 2.25 custom bent exhaust, and a very light port/polish in the head and manifolds, waiting in my garage are a TT adj. cam gear, TT lightweight int. gear, TT 268 cam, and a digifast2 chip, im hoping for around 105-108 whp


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

eurotrashrabbit
you said "...the motor is mine..." 
what year/model does that come out of?
what are the heads from?
is this a catalog built engine or a pick-a-part bonanza with custom pieces?


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_
Cyrus #1, im interested in knowing more about this......
im Doing an ABA swap on my 85 8v.. Ive got the ABA block, and im goin use my Solid lifter head with a G-grind cam.. Im curious about whats the 7mm Stems from an ABA thing is all about.. Maybe you can enlighten me on this subject. 

Also I had a question about Exhaust manifolds and headers.. 
Would a 2.0 header work on a 1.8 head.. Im thinking it would.. 
Would it need any mods to get it to work.. 
_Modified by 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco at 9:27 PM 4-20-2006_

The 1.8 valves have 8mm stems and the ABA has 7mm stems. Swapping them won't get you huge power gains but will help out flow on the top end. You also need to swap out the guides and keepers.
As for the header it depends on what kind of 2.0 we are talking about. I'm assuming you mean ABA, in which case it will bolt up. However, the ABA block is taller and you may have a problem with the header rubbing.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Cyrus #1)*

the header looks like this.. im thinking it should mount up...


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

no one knows if that header,( in the above picture) would work on a 1.8 head solid lifter head? i might just have to wait til i get it...


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

thats an AEG new beetle manifold(maybe all mk4?) 
not sure wether it fits or not
at worst you need to grind a bit of excess material from the mating flanges to fit the counterflow intake manifold inbetween the runners


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

I believe the block is a 92 16v GTI block, I built the motor from various VAG models and the head is a 96-99 MKIII ABA head


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

All mk4's have that same header, some have slight variations of it though, although minor. The differences are usually associated with secondary air injection inlets in the manifold, I believe all AEG's have it, while later mk4 manifolds do not (probably relocated later in the exhaust stream I would imagine).
As far as fittment, I am not sure about the counterflow head (although I can check this out tonight since I have my counterflow motor town apart and the manifolds close by). I can tell you this though, the mk4 exhaust manifold bolts directly to the crossflow head, but there has been some fitment issues with the downpipe coming in contact with the steering rack (applicable to mk3's). A hammar and some patience makes a quick solution to this problem. I have read about several mk2 folks using this header, but the downpipe location is all wrong, so they are either having to custom fabricate their own downpipe, or going with one from TT.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_All mk4's have that same header, some have slight variations of it though, although minor. The differences are usually associated with secondary air injection inlets in the manifold, I believe all AEG's have it, while later mk4 manifolds do not (probably relocated later in the exhaust stream I would imagine).
As far as fittment, I am not sure about the counterflow head (although I can check this out tonight since I have my counterflow motor town apart and the manifolds close by). I can tell you this though, the mk4 exhaust manifold bolts directly to the crossflow head, but there has been some fitment issues with the downpipe coming in contact with the steering rack (applicable to mk3's). A hammar and some patience makes a quick solution to this problem. I have read about several mk2 folks using this header, but the downpipe location is all wrong, so they are either having to custom fabricate their own downpipe, or going with one from TT.

awesome man.. thanks for the info.. let me know what you find out about your fitting....


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Not a problem. I will even take pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf198v2.0 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Hoping for around 175 at the wheels, 2.0L 9A 16v, with ABA head, 41mm in,34mm ex, 288 cam, titanium retainers, HD valkve springs, 3angle valve job, TT 1 3/4 "race Header", 45mm TWM ITB's, g60 injectors, port matched head, lightened intermediate shaft, dished pistons, 13.5:1 EDIS 4 ignition 









sounds like a crazy setup


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (L33t A2 Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2 Jetta* »_thats an AEG new beetle manifold(maybe all mk4?) 
not sure wether it fits or not
at worst you need to grind a bit of excess material from the mating flanges to fit the counterflow intake manifold inbetween the runners

And here are the results...








Ok, we all know what this is.








Here is the manifold mated up with the head








You can see in a little more detail that the flange does cover up the intake ports of the head








Here, I marked with white-out, the section that the flange covers up
















^^These two photos shows how large the area is. 25mm X 5mm sectional arc








And this is the flange marked and ready to be cut up
I didn't cut the flange up since this header will not be going onto this head (its destined for my crossflow), but you get the idea. Now the counterflow intake manifold, where the runners mate up with the port, there is pretty much no flange, but it would still be a good idea to remove a bit more than a 25 X 5 mm section (maybe 30 X 7 mm recommended?)


_Modified by abawp at 5:39 AM 4-25-2006_


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (abawp)*

Wow.. Awesome pictures man.. you know what I noticed from the picture I posted and the Header that you were mounting up there... The one i posted has the sections between the pipes cut out.. I wonder if that will make it easier to mount with very little modding... hmm... Awesome pictures again..
Ill take some pictures of it when I receive it.. I am going to try two different routes for the exhaust .. I already have a 4-2 exhaust manifold, and im going to be recieving this one soon.. 
Ill post some pictues of the two when I have them together.. 
im kinda curious which one would actually flow better.. Im thinking the Header would beat the 4-2 manifold..


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I double checked the previous picture with the mkIV unit, and noticed what you were saying about how the flange was cut up. For some reason, I tend to think the flange would provide a bit more structural support (might not fatigue the tubing as much). But, OEM parts are pretty durable, so maybe this is niether here nor there.
Its actually really close in terms of flow. This is a VERY popular modification for the ABA's, and I believe it was tdogg over in the 2.0 forum who had one flow tested. Compared to the factory mkIII header, the mkIV header had an increase of 8% in flow, which is pretty damn close to what a "real" 4-2-1 header flows at (which is a bit less than 10% more than stock ABA). There are a set of welds on the inside of the manifold itself that prove to be mildly restrictive. A bit of grinding, and the difference between a "real" header and this piece is the equidistant runners an actual header has.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*

Another Thing thats on my mind about this swap, Is the Downpipe.. 

Now I am tempted to just purchase the Downpipe from TT for an ABA swap. ( but i really dont want to blow 250+ bucks on that downpipe) 
Im also thinking that that MK4 header isnt probably the same length down from the head as the 4-2-1 manifold.. 
So im wondering if Id have to go with a Downpipe from an MK4? 
Im also wanting to Just try to make my own downpipe. I know a few people that can weld pretty awesome..
I wonder where or if it would be easier to fabricate a Exhaust Coupler thing ( the part of the downpipe that connects the Manifold and the downpipe together.....
and then just measure the distance for the pipes andhave them bent and then welded up...


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

I talked with collin at TT. You cannot take the valves from a crossflow head, and put them into a solid lifter counterflow. I did not ask him about counterflow hydro. I would recommend having additional welds put on the manifold, where the pipes meet the flange. I have a mk3 manifold, and I was going to do the same thing. But I am not sure yet, so I am not dealing with it. but welding more may help. I have seen this manifold used on mk3's, but NEVER a mk1. Keep us informed.
By the way, I have ABA block and stock JH head on my gti. Before I did the extra mods, it was getting 112 at wheels dynoed. 112 tq. So without other crazy mods, I doubt any 1.8 would beat that.
I recently prted the exhaust mani to match dp. the rabbit dual outlet mani has tiny outlets. I grinded them quite large. I also ported the intake manifold, and got a racing dp from eurosport. i think I spent around 50 bucks for everything with recent mods. I know I gained a few horses. But clutch is out. Anyhow, thanks for info. let us know how the mani works!!!!!!! What car is this going on again? I am a mk1 guy..


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_ What car is this going on again? I am a mk1 guy..

I am putting a 98 ABA with 60,000 miles into my 85 8v Scirocco.. 
So what your saying .. the 7mm valves wont go from a 98 Hydro head into a 85 Solid lifter head?


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I thought you were able to swap valve as long as you swap guides as well.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_I thought you were able to swap valve as long as you swap guides as well.

hummm.. thats what i thought also.. From what i have read.. By the way.. Lookey what I picked up today!!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_
So what your saying .. the 7mm valves wont go from a 98 Hydro head into a 85 Solid lifter head? 


I believe there is a significant difference in valve stem length - IIRC


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

This is coming directly off of Eurospecsport.com:
026 109 601/42 Stock Intake Valve for 2v. 42mm Head, *98.5mm* Length, *8mm* Stem, 3 Groove 
035 109 611 F Stock Exhaust Valve for 2v. 33mm Head, *98.5mm* Length, *8mm* Stem, 3 Groove 
035 109 611 F/35 Stock Exhaust Valve for 2v. 35mm Head, *98.5mm* Length, *8mm* Stem, 3 Groove
048 109 611 B Stock Exhaust Valve for 2v. 33mm Head, *90.8mm* Length, *7mm* Stem, 3 Groove 
They only label one intake valve, and only one exhaust valve with 7mm stem. If needed, I can verify a JH head valvetrain measurements tonight. I don't have a caliper, so the accuracy we would be looking at would be +/- .5mm, but it would at least give us a ball park estimate.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes, different lengths between hydro and solid lifter stem lengths.


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_










you sure have pretty hands







wait...







you have three hands? two to hold it one for camera...errr...MUTANT!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_
you sure have pretty hands








wait...







you have three hands? two to hold it one for camera...errr...MUTANT!









You should see the gills behind my ears, makes it easier to breath when your deep into a motor project like I am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Nah, those are my girlfriend's hands, needed her to stabilize the head at that angle while I took the shot.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (abawp)*

Hey man.. I had another question for you, Really just to brain storm.. about that manifold in the picture above







..
What kinda downpipe are you gonna use.. i have been looking.. and havent really found anything.. Its outlet flange is alot bigger than the 4-2 manifold that i have..
What kinda downpipe would you use? a factory one?


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Since the manifold pictured before is going into my mkIII, the factory mkIII downpipe will do just fine. The only problem is the location of the manifold outlet relocates the downpipe a little wierd, so it may come in contact with the steering box. This is sort of hit or miss, since some have serious issues with the downpipe, while others only have a _really_ mild rattle only when going in reverse. Either way, a hammer and some practice in anger management is a quick way to solve the issue.
As far as A1 and A2 chassis go, a lot of folks are going with a modified mkIII downpipe (its too long), or a race downpipe from TT (the latter being a rather expensive way to go).


_Modified by abawp at 12:48 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*

Maybe someone might be able to anwser these questions too..
*What kinda timing belt does one use with a 1.8 head and a 2.0 ABA block. ?* would i be useing one from a 2.0?
same with the Clutch/ Pressure plate. could i keep my original 8v Clutch or do i need to go with a 2.0 clutch / pressure plate..
hmmm.. I know I have some other questions.. I know theyll come to me....


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

you would use the ABA timing belt. you can use whatever clutch setup you like, the only difference is the input shaft spline size on the clutch disc.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Drizzle91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drizzle91* »_Turboing is the same a s/c's you must run a standalone or get the Volvo 240T CIS...or just keep the boost under 5 PSI!

Oh, those are the only options?


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_









Anyone know if the stock MkII downpipe will bolt up to this manifold? It looks like the flange is the same, so maybe the main concern would be the length?


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

im actually working on that right now.. It has a larger flange from what i see.. I have a 4-2 manifold, and that manifold, and a manifold off of a 98 jetta 2.0.. That Pictured flange seems to be the same size as the 98 jetta flange..... 
I purchased a downpipe off of a guy on here, That will fit the pictured flange but im not sure if will hit somewhere else???


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

IIRC a MkII manifold+ABA downpipe will work (used in ABA swapped MkII's). So if this type of manifold will fit an ABA downpipe then it will probably fit a MkII downpipe as well.








There are 2 sizes of MkII dual downpipes, there are the ones that came on 8v's and the ones that came on 16v's. The 16v pipes have larger diameter downtubes but the flange will bolt to the 8v manifold just fine.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Does Anyone know what kinda head is on a 87 8v GTI ? 
I have recently located one close to me, the guy is parting out.. 
I picked up everything i needed for the Knock sensor swap for my ABA Swap... 
But when i took the valve cover off.. I saw the head looked to be in really good shape....
*
Is this a Big Valve head? or is it the same head thats on my 85 8v Scirocco? *


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Oh, those are the only options?









Chuckle...
Maybe those are the only options that use 4 injectors...


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L with 125+HP (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Oh, those are the only options?









Hey, I was pimping your stuff on the first page!


----------

